# absolutely can not believe it!!!



## summa691 (Dec 29, 2011)

[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

ive just bought some nice 2nd oem 19inch rs4 alloys for 640 pound.

he never had paypal so had to pay him straight from my online banking.

he gave me his addres, which i went to today...got there and theyve never heard of him before!

rang him up and no answer and no answer ever since!!!!

do i call my bank or the police....


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

summa691 said:


> [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> ive just bought some nice 2nd oem 19inch rs4 alloys for 640 pound.
> 
> ...


call your bank to detract the money asap and then report the account number ectect to the police as they will trck it for you , i wish u all the very best


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *absolutely can not believe it!!!* neither can I, that you actually paid without seeing the goods, especially as you were collecting them.  :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Where was this from ? Here or ebay ?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, *absolutely can not believe it!!!* neither can I, that you actually paid without seeing the goods, especially as you were collecting them.  :?
> Hoggy.


+1 
Just didn't want to rub salt in the wound :?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry but WTF did you pay him up front when you intended to collect them???


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Stueyturn said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, *absolutely can not believe it!!!* neither can I, that you actually paid without seeing the goods, especially as you were collecting them.  :?
> ...


And again


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> Stueyturn said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


 :evil: :evil:  wow, that's a hell of a lot of cash to lose like that, I wont go into the do's and don't s as that has been done, hope the rozzers get him and the bank gets your cash back for you, don't tell me this is a civil matter, please!!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Ouch! lots of people getting ripped off at the minute hope you get it sorted


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

1. I hope you get your money back

2. It was a bloody stupid thing to do in the first place


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

This has to be a wind up


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

summa691 said:


> ive just bought some nice 2nd oem 19inch rs4 alloys for 640 pound.


No, you haven't bought anything.



summa691 said:


> do i call my bank or the police....


Both I'd say. Was it from someone on here?


----------



## summa691 (Dec 29, 2011)

it was from a item tht hadnt finished yet on ebay, i said id give him the cash for them now if he'd end the auction early.

he agree'd, but said he hadnt paypal, and said he wouldnt end the auction unless i'd pay the money first to prove i wasnt going to back out of the deal.

hes from warwickshire.

yeah i guess i did kick myself in the head here. F****  [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

call the police and nationwide today. there on the case!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

dont Ebay have some responsibility in this, after all its their site that helped facilitate this deal by allowing advertising in the first place ?? or do they avoid involvement because you acted outside their terms and conditions, I would be interested to hear from experienced Ebay seller/users so that no one else gets caught by acting outside Ebays umbrella.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

merlin c said:


> dont Ebay have a great deal of responsibility in this, after all its their site that helped facilitate this deal by allowing advertising in the first place ??


I think ebay have NOTHING to do with this at all matey this kind of thing is just why they tell people not to purchase outside of eBay that abd the fact they lose their fees. :lol:

I'm pretty sure that the only way you can list on ebay now is by having a paypal account. :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fuck me not another one!!!!! hope you get it sorted bud......(dumb thing you did) but i do hope the police or bank can help.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

i put something up for sale last week on ebay and it did say you cannot advertise without having a paypal account


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> i put something up for sale last week on ebay and it did say you cannot advertise without having a paypal account


Not only that, but you can't sell unless you agree to accept payment by Paypal (if the buyer wants) as well.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I feel for you buddy, but it was pretty silly, I guess you know that now :-(

I don't think that the bank can do anything from what I have heard as bank transfer has no comeback and you made the payment voluntarily.

Charlie


----------



## summa691 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah i spoke to them yesterday, there aint nothin they can do. I give the police everything i had on him, including his mob number acc n sortcode number he used. Hopefully theyl get the b*******!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

summa691 said:


> Yeah i spoke to them yesterday, there aint nothin they can do. I give the police everything i had on him, including his mob number acc n sortcode number he used. Hopefully theyl get the b*******!


Hope so for you mate. Its not a crime to trust someone and I guess you may have to put it down to experience. That guys turn will come because I believe you only get out of life what you put in. All the best with it


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Not to be pessimistic or the one to bring tales of woe, but my mate paid £2700 for a Mazda MX-5 4 years ago, exactly the same as you have done here, not using paypal, straight in to some fellas account. The fella disappeared off the face of the earth and my mate never saw another penny of the money he lost, police and bank couldn't help him.

Good luck, and I hope you have a better outcome than my mate Marty.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

anyone on Ebay that doesn't have Paypal and insists on bank transfers are out to scam you.

Even if it's a genuine auction by what appears to be a genuine seller. Once that money goes in there is no getting it back
Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------

